# Live Rock Question



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've got a 20lb rock and about 7lbs of live rock. I'm trying to make my 20lb rock live. How long will this take? Also, the live rock that I purchased was cured and I got it from my LFS. It doesn't have anything growing on it though.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Depends on your lighting and are you dosing it with a 2 part like B-Ionic.


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Live rock*

We've got the regular lighting that you get with those crappy tank kits. We plan on upgrading in a big way in a week or two. We've been saving up money. What's B-Ionic? Never heard of it.


----------

